# Diesel VS gas...Cont'



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, Here we are. I have started a new thread to continue the discussion that PlowGuy43 and I have been having in the last thread we hijacked. I hate it when other people do it so I try not to do it myself. 

Anyway, the discussion is about the benefits of Gas heavy trucks Vs Diesel heavy trucks. 

***********NOBODY IS GOING TO WIN! ********************* 

This is a discussion, not a "Mines better than yours" debate. so if you're gonna start bashing one or the other just stay away. 

IF you want to contribute, dispute, or ask questions, please feel free to join in. Thumbs Up

QUOTE FROM LAST THREAD: 

Great info and yes I'd go crazy with the goodies on a diesel, but I digress.

I'm doing an oil change with full synthetic this weekend. 7 quarts and filter is about $30. I'll do it every 5000 miles which for me will literally be twice a year, but just for arguements sake you could assume 3 times a year at that mileage for a daily driver (assuming 15k per year). How many miles do you go between oil changes in the Cummins? (seriously asking)

Front end parts I'm saying generally in a 3/4 ton they wear out faster simply due to weight. Plow or no plow the front end of a 3/4 ton truck is holding more weight than a half ton (especially the trucks he's considering). You are correct that both will need replacing if running a plow.

As for the tire rating, P rated tires go to 2000lbs I believe, which should be fine for a plow that a half ton would be rated for.

Good info here, keep it coming. I enjoy discussions like these that aren't a bashing, but real solid information from experience not "hearsay" (I may have spelled that wrong but you get the picture)


----------



## snowlovr (Feb 8, 2012)

well here is what I have experienced. Used to have a Ford 3/4 ton V10 gas. did not have much problems but was not a lot of power. but for the most part was pretty good, usual u-joint. So then I went to the Dodge diesel 5.9. First the power was a HUGE difference. A TON more power and not much can stop it. the diesel is more expensive but is fine with the power increase. I have noticed that with the diesel and plow, I have all ready pretty much rebuilt the front end. and oil changes are a lot more but its farther between changes, The diesels are supposed to get a lot more mileage on the engines wish is a big plus. 
So in my opinion like the power of the diesel. Have only had the 2 trucks so cant compare beyond that.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

What kind of synthetic are you buying for only $5 a quart that seems very cheap for a full synthetic? 

When I first got my truck I put off switching to syn due to the "Extra Cost of oil" but with synthetic you have the ability to run a much lighter weight oil and maintain the same lubricity and increase the longevity of the oil. This breaks down in my head like this: 

1: I can run a lighter, thinner oil and get the same engine protection. this means that I have a thinner oil that in the summer months that circulates faster at all temps providing more "fresh oil" to all moving parts. since it is thinner it offers less resistance to the parts that it is lubricating resulting in requiring less energy to move those parts. overall this translates to less resistance in the rotating mass of the engine which results in better fuel economy(about .75 mpg in my case). and in the winter at startups it is much easier to start my truck because it is easier to spin the engine at start-up when the oil isn't the viscosity of dark molasses. + the increased circulation and fuel economy once up to operating temp. 

2: Synthetic oils are meant to run for extended periods without breaking down the way that conventional oils do. so my question to you is. " why only run a 5k interval when 3-5 K is the spec interval for a conventional oil change? the whole reason for switching to a synthetic is to extend the interval by extending the life of the oil. I put between 20 & 25 K on my truck every year. due to crank case blow by, oil filter changes, and the occasional drip I introduce between 5-6 quarts of fresh oil in a year. 
Conventional wisdom says "the oil gets dirty, that's why I change it."....Okay, but then what is your oil filter for? its there to get rid of the pieces of "dirty" that are large enough to harm your engine. That's why I change the filter every 2-3 months. its like changing your furnace filter. the next step for me would be to switch to a bypass filter. these units are in addition to the conventional oil filter. they constantly run a small % of the oil that is circulating and run it through a MUCH finer filter that cleans all contaminants out of the oil. 

I do know truck drivers that run full synthetic in their big rigs and also run bypass filters. Many go Years between oil changes. not that they dont add oil, and they do send in oil samples to get analyzed every few months, and change the filter cans in the bypass units, but if the oil is cleaned and does not break down, why change it? it still functions like new. 

My point is, I switched to synthetic originally to make it easier to start in the winter and to get better mileage. but found out that there are a lot of other benefits that come with it as well.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

As far as the front end parts, i don't think that 3/4 tons wear out any faster than 1/2 tons. the 3/4 ton parts are beefier to begin with and in theory (yes, i gave myself an out by saying "in theory") take roughly the same time to wear out if the usage of the trucks is about the same. 

As far as price comparison, I cant say that I have compared them, i just don't think that heavy duty front end parts I have bought are seem outrageous compared to half ton & light truck front end parts I have bought. 

The problem I have seen with the 1/2 ton trucks is that they are now made for the gentleman driver. they are not made to be used as a truck. people don't want a truck that rides like a truck, they want a car that looks like a truck that rides like a lay-z-boy. once you put a plow on a front end that is built for ride it self destructs. 

Dodge front ends are notorious for their problems, I cant dispute that. the ball-joints they use from the OEM are CRAP! , but I think that a large majority of the bad press is people thinking that they never have to do any maintenance to them. they wait until everything is shot and then the whole truck is a POS because it broke.

I know this is going to draw a ton of fire, but my personal opinion is that half ton trucks with plows should not be used for commercial plowing. if you want to plow yours an your mothers driveway and that of a few friends then fine, do so. but don't expect a 1/2 ton to hold up to a full season of real route-work. and don't whine when you have to replace stuff 

Okay....let me have it:crying:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

3/4 ton is not a heavy duty truck, regardless of engine.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

If this is a discussion about HD gas vs. HD diesel,then why are you talking about pickups,oil types/changes, and front ends?????


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a thread that is an extension of another thread asking about the purchase of a half ton gas, 3/4 ton gas, or 3/4 ton diesel. Pro's and con's of each. I'll post up more on Monday my phone keeps messing up and not posting.


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't see How you justify a diesel with extra cost of the motor fuel and oil I always ran a diesel till about six years ago granted I don't pull as much as used to but I can't see how you can come out ahead with a diesel also I drive 45000 miles per year just my thoughts


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

plowguy43;1445949 said:


> This is a thread that is an extension of another thread asking about the purchase of a half ton gas, 3/4 ton gas, or 3/4 ton diesel. Pro's and con's of each. I'll post up more on Monday my phone keeps messing up and not posting.


Yes,I know what Ugly truck wants to discuss,only he's calling it wrong.A HD truck starts at a 6500 or F650,etc.,NOT in a pickup platform.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok maybe you guys will have some insight on this one...I have an 04 hemi 1500 and I used to get about 11.5 mpg. Now I am getting 9.8. Wtf!?!? Any ideas as to why the drop off? I'm not driving any different and I do all of the regular fluid changes regularly. I don't get it.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

peteo1;1446194 said:


> Ok maybe you guys will have some insight on this one...I have an 04 hemi 1500 and I used to get about 11.5 mpg. Now I am getting 9.8. Wtf!?!? Any ideas as to why the drop off? I'm not driving any different and I do all of the regular fluid changes regularly. I don't get it.


Winter blend fuel.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

We run full synthetic (Amsoil) in our diesels. I change oil every 15,000 miles. 

I have an '06 2500 that has 80,000 miles on it.

We put (2) tires on it, 2 winters ago when one of my drivers rolled it onto the passenger side.

The exhaust has broken off from driving the tailpipe into frozen snowbanks.

We've put 1 bumper on so far, and there's another one that needs to go on this spring.

We put 1 front outer u-joint (passenger side) in. Operator error from plowing, being hung up and tearing out the u-joint instead of waiting for a tug from another truck.

Other than that, we've done nothing. The front tires are original, the brakes are original (don't squeal), nothing.

2500 / 1500 / 3500 are not all built the same, so they are able to handle different weights and last accordingly.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

2COR517;1445462 said:


> 3/4 ton is not a heavy duty truck, regardless of engine.


What does the HD stand for? 









Just though I would fuel a completley different topic. :laughing:


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

tuney443;1445974 said:


> Yes,I know what Ugly truck wants to discuss,only he's calling it wrong.A HD truck starts at a 6500 or F650,etc.,NOT in a pickup platform.


Fords putting the gas V10 in their 650 now, a few guys around here have gas 6500 gm's...

International is working on putting a gas motor in the terrastar as well


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Philbilly2;1446347 said:


> What does the HD stand for?


Harley Davidson


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

tuney443;1445974 said:


> Yes,I know what Ugly truck wants to discuss,only he's calling it wrong.A HD truck starts at a 6500 or F650,etc.,NOT in a pickup platform.


So if you fully understand what the discussion is about all you want to do is troll the thread and complain that my nomenclature isn't correct?

Fine.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
CORRECTION:

THIS THREAD HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HEAVY DUTY TRUCKS>>> IT IS A DISCUSSION OF GAS V DIESEL PROS AND CONS WHEN COMPARED IN LIKE VEHICLES LARGER THAN 1/2 TON AS KNOWN TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC BY THE COMMON "PICKUP TRUCK PLATFORM" ANY ILLUSION OR REFERENCE TO TRUCKS LARGER THAN THIS IS COINCIDENCE AND IS UNINTENTIONAL IN ADDITION TO APPARENTLY BEING OFFENSIVE> FURTHERMORE PLEASE STOP REFERRING TO TRUCKS THAT MAY FALL INTO THE PICKUP TRUCK CATEGORY AS HEAVY DUTY> THEY ARE NOT< THEY ARE SIMPLY GLORIFIED STATION WAGONS AND SHOULD HAVE ALL "HD" BADGES REMOVED, BURNED, & SCATTERED TO THE WINDS!

THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME :salute:

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

UglyTruck;1445245 said:


> What kind of synthetic are you buying for only $5 a quart that seems very cheap for a full synthetic? -*Whatever is on sale at Walmart. I got Penzoil 5 quart jug for $23, then 2 additional quarts for $4 each, then a cheap purolator Filter for $2 or $3- call me dumb but I always go with cheap filters. So a little over $30 per LOF/PM*
> 
> When I first got my truck I put off switching to syn due to the "Extra Cost of oil" but with synthetic you have the ability to run a much lighter weight oil and maintain the same lubricity and increase the longevity of the oil. This breaks down in my head like this:
> 
> ...


I agree to an extent and maybe its the "old fashioned frame of mind" but I go a max of 5,000 miles regardless of the oil I use. I'm a fleet manager and have lost engines with as little as 8,000 miles between LOFR's BUT this is on conventional oil. May be different with synthetic but I choose not to take the chance in my own rig.



2COR517;1445462 said:


> 3/4 ton is not a heavy duty truck, regardless of engine.





tuney443;1445974 said:


> Yes,I know what Ugly truck wants to discuss,only he's calling it wrong.A HD truck starts at a 6500 or F650,etc.,NOT in a pickup platform.


Are you two finished with being overly "literal" regarding the definition of a heavy duty truck? Please contribute to the thread or pass it by. 



peteo1;1446194 said:


> Ok maybe you guys will have some insight on this one...I have an 04 hemi 1500 and I used to get about 11.5 mpg. Now I am getting 9.8. Wtf!?!? Any ideas as to why the drop off? I'm not driving any different and I do all of the regular fluid changes regularly. I don't get it.


Winter blend Fuel, and depending on mileage, you should change your plugs but use cheap copper plugs, NOT platinum. HEMI's should have new plugs about 40k mile intervals and hate platinums.



UglyTruck;1446523 said:


> So if you fully understand what the discussion is about all you want to do is troll the thread and complain that my nomenclature isn't correct?
> 
> Fine.
> 
> ...


Pathetic that you need to spell it out like that, but its obvious they were poking the bee's nest.

Here's my thoughts regarding a half ton truck. A half ton is always carrying less weight - you'll put a smaller 7'6" plow on it, carry less ballast, and the truck itself will weigh in at about 1,000lbs less than identical 3/4 or 1 ton truck. Sure the front end's nowadays aren't as strong as they used to, but they still hold up fairly well. I know the Dodge has weak tie rods and struts from the factory but they once again have very nice aftermarket parts available. Guys are running large lifts with 37" tires on them with minimal issues. I guess my point is that given the reduced weight, the half ton will use less fuel and wear parts less quickly. As you mentioned its a known fact that Dodge 3/4 & 1 ton front axles are weak mainly because they cannot be greased. The 03+ front axle also use small ball joints (about the same size as a CJ7) and are at an angle placing all the support weight on the bottom ball joint. The top really doesn't support any load. That on top of a sealed hub that isn't well sealed (can't grease it), dries up and fails often. The ujoints are also too small on the 03-09's and once again aren't greaseable.

Replacing a wheel bearing on a half ton is easier and cheaper than a 3/4 ton, the CV's also don't tend to fail like a u joint on the 3/4 tons, ball joints are also fairly simple as well.

Now thats not really apples to oranges because on a already heavier 3/4 ton truck you'll probably be carrying a bigger plow (8'6"+ or V or wideout etc). Mearly stating if the previous OP had a few accounts to plow but 90% of the time it was a daily driver, the Half ton would hold up well.

I plowed for 3 years with a Dakota using a HD 7'6" Fisher, went through 1 wheel bearing, replaced ball joints (only bottoms failed, replaced uppers since I was in there), and front shocks during that time. It never gave me a problem unless I was plowing a parking lot that was the size of a football field post storm (it was a foreclosure), then the snow would weight too much and cause it to stop.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

2COR517;1445462 said:


> 3/4 ton is not a heavy duty truck, regardless of engine.


he hehe he



Cover Guy;1445963 said:


> I don't see How you justify a diesel with extra cost of the motor fuel and oil I always ran a diesel till about six years ago granted I don't pull as much as used to but I can't see how you can come out ahead with a diesel also I drive 45000 miles per year just my thoughts


deisel freaks around the world hate you for saying that!....btw, you throwin any salt today?



peteo1;1446194 said:


> Ok maybe you guys will have some insight on this one...I have an 04 hemi 1500 and I used to get about 11.5 mpg. Now I am getting 9.8. Wtf!?!? Any ideas as to why the drop off? I'm not driving any different and I do all of the regular fluid changes regularly. I don't get it.


Answer: Dodge

Sorry, couldnt help myself.



Philbilly2;1446347 said:


> What does the HD stand for?
> 
> *Just though I would fuel a completley different topic*.


he hehe he



UglyTruck;1446523 said:


> So if you fully understand what the discussion is about all you want to do is troll the thread and complain that my nomenclature isn't correct?
> 
> Fine.
> 
> ...


:laughing:



plowguy43;1447383 said:


> Pathetic that you need to spell it out like that, but its obvious they were poking the bee's nest.
> 
> .


Hey, when there isnt much snow....poking the bees nest is fun for these guys.....especially when there's 6 billion other threads arguing/discussing this very subject.Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

peteo1;1446194 said:


> Ok maybe you guys will have some insight on this one...I have an 04 hemi 1500 and I used to get about 11.5 mpg. Now I am getting 9.8. Wtf!?!? Any ideas as to why the drop off? I'm not driving any different and I do all of the regular fluid changes regularly. I don't get it.


Good luck, I hope you didnt buy a Hemi for fuel economy. theres nothing you can do. i had the same truck and always got about 11.7mpg. i had a CAI in it with the 20" wheels and never really romped on it. powerful,reliable motors with terrible mpg's.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I had about 78k on it, i hadnt changed the plugs yet but i wanted to.
My 2500 now is only reading 11.0- 11.5. BUT ive only had this truck in the colder months. got it in october. what kills me is the conditions im driving in. the area around me is all steep and winding hills and tight roads so the truck is always downshifting and hunting for gears...just like you said about the hemis screaming through the gears. so im not on the highway that much and during landscape season im pulling a trailer or making short trips. and dont even get me started on my 3500mpg, i wouldnt think its around 10mpg hahaha.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

V_Scapes;1448538 said:


> I had about 78k on it, i hadnt changed the plugs yet but i wanted to.
> My 2500 now is only reading 11.0- 11.5. BUT ive only had this truck in the colder months. got it in october. what kills me is the conditions im driving in. the area around me is all steep and winding hills and tight roads so the truck is always downshifting and hunting for gears...just like you said about the hemis screaming through the gears. so im not on the highway that much and during landscape season im pulling a trailer or making short trips. and dont even get me started on my 3500mpg, i wouldnt think its around 10mpg hahaha.


Yes that it does. Any hills really make them hunt for gears, one of the things I absolutely hate about Dodge in general (blanket statement for their cars, trucks, and suv's) - the programming they use for their transmissions is stupid, plain stupid. You'll never know how well they can run until you put a simple tuner on them and even on an 87 octane economy tune, the difference in transmission shift points and programming is worth it alone - night and day.

Sorry for the little rant, but how do you like the 2012's new transmission? They finally went with a true 6 speed (gear set from the cummins 68RE). I drove a 2012 on Monday and the first 3 gears were very close, a slight space between 3rd and 4th, but it was overly eager to lug the engine. I think I was at 40 and it was already in 5th @ 1,000RPM.


----------



## FisheRam (Dec 22, 2011)

V_Scapes;1447974 said:


> powerful,reliable motors with terrible mpg's.


That's a perfect Hemi description


----------



## FisheRam (Dec 22, 2011)

plowguy43;1448540 said:


> Sorry for the little rant, but how do you like the 2012's new transmission? They finally went with a true 6 speed (gear set from the cummins 68RE). I drove a 2012 on Monday and the first 3 gears were very close, a slight space between 3rd and 4th, but it was overly eager to lug the engine. I think I was at 40 and it was already in 5th @ 1,000RPM.


There's a noticable whine at low speeds when not giving any gas that I never heard in the 2007. Otherwise I havn't noticed a considerable difference between the two transmissions in terms of likes or dislikes


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you'll notice more when towing or hauling. The 6 speed has much better gear spacing (and actual gears) than the old 545RFE (just a 3 speed with 2 overdrives).


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Triple L;1446375 said:


> Fords putting the gas V10 in their 650 now, a few guys around here have gas 6500 gm's...
> 
> International is working on putting a gas motor in the terrastar as well


Yeah,so tell me something I don't know.What's the point here?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

UglyTruck;1446523 said:


> So if you fully understand what the discussion is about all you want to do is troll the thread and complain that my nomenclature isn't correct?
> 
> Fine.
> 
> ...


I wasn't ''trolling'' at all,matter of fact I was involved in the last discussion and was going to add some input in this one,was just trying to get a handle on your nomenclature,THAT'S ALL.If I offended you,I apologize.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

tuney443;1448688 said:


> I wasn't ''trolling'' at all,matter of fact I was involved in the last discussion and was going to add some input in this one,was just trying to get a handle on your nomenclature,THAT'S ALL.If I offended you,I apologize.


Hows your dmax do on mpg's? Honest question. I'm seriously considering a dmax crewcab shortbed for my next truck. Wife wants a nice ride with space for the kids, I need a truck to plow with and haul a camper easily -I've wanted a diesel for a long time mainly because of the tuning options, power, and mpg's while working. The Dmax/Ally combo seems to be the most reliable of the 3 overall when mildly tuned.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

plowguy43;1448694 said:


> Hows your dmax do on mpg's? Honest question. I'm seriously considering a dmax crewcab shortbed for my next truck. Wife wants a nice ride with space for the kids, I need a truck to plow with and haul a camper easily -I've wanted a diesel for a long time mainly because of the tuning options, power, and mpg's while working. The Dmax/Ally combo seems to be the most reliable of the 3 overall when mildly tuned.


I used to get 16mpg if I behaved,now with my PPE tuner on level 2,I'm getting 18 or so[probably more but lots of idling in the Winter for me].It will most likely change for the better once my salter is off the back and regular warm weather diesel is available.Comparing my Dmax to it's predecessor[88'Chevy V30 dump--350 gas] for plowing mileage is off the charts.The same 8 hr. route with the gasser was app. $140-$150 in gas,with the Dmax I go through about $70 in diesel.This is where a diesel really shines--when it is really being worked hard,all things being equal,a diesel will far surpass a gasser economically.

I'm biased of course,but I've now had 3 Dmax's,my present LBZ is the cat's azz for performance,ride,and dependability.Proper PM program,no real issues in 138K miles now.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to hear and basically echoing all the info I've heard along the way about diesel mpg's vs gas mpg's while being worked. My truck is barely driven, but when used its always carrying something - plow, full load in the bed, trailer, boat, camper, etc. Ironically my V10 gets better MPG's doing this work than my HEMI did because it doesn't work nearly as hard to get the load moving. But if I were able to cut my fuel usage by nearly half then its certainly worth it. 

I'm also not one of those who will argue the price of purchase for a diesel truck simply because the truck will always be worth more in resale. Also, I'm buying used so the difference isn't as great as when new anyways.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

V_Scapes;1447974 said:


> Good luck, I hope you didnt buy a Hemi for fuel economy. theres nothing you can do. i had the same truck and always got about 11.7mpg. i had a CAI in it with the 20" wheels and never really romped on it. powerful,reliable motors with terrible mpg's.


I have never bought a truck for fuel economy they are always used for plowing pulling.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

plowguy43;1448540 said:


> Yes that it does. Any hills really make them hunt for gears, one of the things I absolutely hate about Dodge in general (blanket statement for their cars, trucks, and suv's) - the programming they use for their transmissions is stupid, plain stupid. You'll never know how well they can run until you put a simple tuner on them and even on an 87 octane economy tune, the difference in transmission shift points and programming is worth it alone - night and day.


100% agree on all counts, they are not fun to drive stock. and the simple tuner statment is gospel. I'm a Diesel guy and have believed in programmers for diesels for years. but I talked my buddy into getting one. he ordered an edge evo for his 03 1500 360 and the difference is overwhelming. i was nervous that it would not make that big of a difference but he is super happy.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

TUNEY443

First of all, I'm sorry for the troll comment. If i had looked at your post count I wouldn't have spouted it. I am on 5 or 6 various forums and it always seems like there is one snarky, newbie-AZZbag trying to get his post count up by trolling and I tend to be quick to lash back just to keep them away.



tuney443;1448707 said:


> I used to get 16mpg if I behaved,now with my PPE tuner on level 2,I'm getting 18 or so[probably more but lots of idling in the Winter for me].It will most likely change for the better once my salter is off the back and regular warm weather diesel is available.Comparing my Dmax to it's predecessor[88'Chevy V30 dump--350 gas] for plowing mileage is off the charts.The same 8 hr. route with the gasser was app. $140-$150 in gas,with the Dmax I go through about $70 in diesel.This is where a diesel really shines--when it is really being worked hard,all things being equal,a diesel will far surpass a gasser economically.
> 
> I'm biased of course,but I've now had 3 Dmax's,my present LBZ is the cat's azz for performance,ride,and dependability.Proper PM program,no real issues in 138K miles now.


I was surprised at how much less I spent in fuel plowing with my Diesel as compared to my previous gassers. it amazes me how much it doesnt feel like I am working my truck hard as it did with the gassers. maybe its a preception thing because of the lower rpm's or the lower bass drone of the engine. 
I had always heard better fuel #'s than that out of the dmax/ally. kind of surprises me because I get 15-16 if I flogg on my 24 valve and 18 or so if i am nice (in the winter with lots of idling) Have you tried mildly larger injectors to increase your available power and fuel mileage?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Apology accepted. Thanks.No,they're my original injectors,way too much expense to change them on a Dmax.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just because someone has a low post count doesn't mean they are ignorant on the subject.
On the contrary, this an oafish thread because; everyone will have their own views on which is a better engine (diesel vs gas.) Just like politics and religion and whether pot should be leagal, efc.

Not trying to pick a fight, just pointing something out.
Regards


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

from someone that is in the market to upgrade to a newer truck (not new) within the next 6 months, I don't think that the tread is oafish. I personally am learning a lot from everyone's opinions and experience with different truck models. As stated in another tread I'm debating gas vs diesel and a 1/2ton vs 3/4 ton. I understand that my maintenance costs may be affected but I'm basing the majority of my decision on fuel economy vs payload. My rational is that my wife's envoy (06 with 35K miles) is getting around the same gas mileage as my 91 f250 and has cost more in yearly maintenance then both my 91 F250 and 89 caviler.

Not trying to start anything I just wanted to thank everyone for their input.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

wanted to add that right now I'm leaning towards a 01 to 09 cummins or duramax crew cab would love the 8' bed. thants if I can find one in decent shape when I'm ready to buy. from what I have been reading the cummins with the lower gears gets the best fuel economy and would have more then enough power for what I would be doing.

thanks again for all the information


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

james.j.smith;1450349 said:


> wanted to add that right now I'm leaning towards a 01 to 09 cummins or duramax crew cab would love the 8' bed. thants if I can find one in decent shape when I'm ready to buy. from what I have been reading the cummins with the lower gears gets the best fuel economy and would have more then enough power for what I would be doing.
> 
> thanks again for all the information


I meant to snap a picture for you the other day with my sons car seat in my truck. I'll do it tonight and post it up tomorrow. Sorry about that.


----------



## LCPullman (Oct 1, 2008)

james.j.smith;1450349 said:


> wanted to add that right now I'm leaning towards a 01 to 09 cummins or duramax crew cab would love the 8' bed. thants if I can find one in decent shape when I'm ready to buy. from what I have been reading the cummins with the lower gears gets the best fuel economy and would have more then enough power for what I would be doing.
> 
> thanks again for all the information


A quick reminder that the 07-09 diesels across the board tend to get worse fuel economy due to the DPF. Of course if you plan to change exhaust and tune, that's a different story. . . 
I have a 06 duramax with a 8' Boss on the front and a 7' snowman on the back, and it works great for plowing. Get about 18-20mpg on the highway unloaded, actually seen up to 22 - and I don't have any tunes.


----------

